# State Cup - Oceanside @ SoCal Complex



## sothpaw (Mar 28, 2019)

We play this weekend in Oceanside.  Are they providing team benches or do we have to bring our own.


----------



## Surfref (Mar 29, 2019)

They usually have team benches for State Cup but not pop-ups.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 1, 2019)

As an update for anyone else playing there in the coming weeks.  There were metal benches for each team this past weekend.  Bring your own canopy. 
Medical tents were well staffed and helpful.  And pretty busy from what I saw.  Several head injuries and some ankles and knees.


----------



## CoachMike (Apr 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> As an update for anyone else playing there in the coming weeks.  There were metal benches for each team this past weekend.  Bring your own canopy.
> Medical tents were well staffed and helpful.  And pretty busy from what I saw.  Several head injuries and some ankles and knees.


Credit to the medical staff [last weekend]. A couple times kids went down in my game and the staff were running over before I could even look for the medical tent. They're on it.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 10, 2019)

CoachMike said:


> Credit to the medical staff [last weekend]. A couple times kids went down in my game and the staff were running over before I could even look for the medical tent. They're on it.


agreed.  better than any other year that I've seen.  My player caught a ball in the face that sent them sprawling backwards.  The referee immediately whistled the play dead and started waving for the trainer.  Trainer was there before I could even get around to the bench.  Previous years we had to go chase someone down for anything.


----------



## Oranje (Apr 12, 2019)

What a rip off they charge you $12 to park in the dirt.  I hate traveling down there, becos the traffic is horrible going both directions.  Last week it took us 2 hrs to get home.  Why can't games be played at OC Great Park?


----------



## Surfref (Apr 12, 2019)

Oranje said:


> What a rip off they charge you $12 to park in the dirt.  I hate traveling down there, becos the traffic is horrible going both directions.  Last week it took us 2 hrs to get home.  Why can't games be played at OC Great Park?


Soccer mafia controls the venues


----------



## coachrefparent (Apr 12, 2019)

Oranje said:


> What a rip off they charge you $12 to park in the dirt.  I hate traveling down there, becos the traffic is horrible going both directions.  Last week it took us 2 hrs to get home.  Why can't games be played at OC Great Park?


Teams in San Diego love Oceanside, and they hate the traffic up the 5 through the checkpoint to get to Irvine.  Traffic is horrible both directions, too. Crazy, eh?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 15, 2019)

Oranje said:


> I hate traveling down there, becos the traffic is horrible going both directions.  Last week it took us 2 hrs to get home.


we were there for group play, from OC.. i thought "90 minutes is plenty of time to get there."  ~18 miles away I saw we had an hour.  thought we'd be there in plenty of time.  Um. No.  ~2 hours 10 minutes.  Took about an hour and 20 mins to go the last 18 miles.

I was seriously wondering if there's a way to take Metrolink to oceanside then take whatever the light rail is up to the field.  definitely looking into it for next year.


----------



## MWN (Apr 15, 2019)

Oranje said:


> What a rip off they charge you $12 to park in the dirt.  I hate traveling down there, becos the traffic is horrible going both directions.  Last week it took us 2 hrs to get home.  Why can't games be played at OC Great Park?


Because OC Great Park is a publicly operated facility that favors OC sports clubs/leagues first and tournaments last.  The OC Great Park is not flexible.  The private facilities are designed for tournaments and much more customer friendly.


----------



## coachrefparent (Apr 16, 2019)

OrangeCountyDad said:


> we were there for group play, from OC.. i thought "90 minutes is plenty of time to get there."  ~18 miles away I saw we had an hour.  thought we'd be there in plenty of time.  Um. No.  ~2 hours 10 minutes.  Took about an hour and 20 mins to go the last 18 miles.
> 
> I was seriously wondering if there's a way to take Metrolink to oceanside then take whatever the light rail is up to the field.  definitely looking into it for next year.


You can definitively do this. The Sprinter (light rail) drops you off right outside the facility.


----------

